# TESTCENTER ON TOUR..  -Termine-



## TurboLenzen (10. Mai 2006)

Hier die aktuelle Liste der stops des Testcenter on Tour busses:
Die Liste wird ständig aktualisiert und erweitert.. Info's auf www.bikeaction.de - und dann auf Testcenter klicken





Mann sieht sich beim testen..

Viele Grüße, 
Mario


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Mai 2006)

hier noch zwei Termine, die noch nicht auf der Liste sind:

am Montag, den 22. Mai ab 10:00 Uhr
bei
Dirt Metals
Kaiserstr. 122
53721 Siegburg
Tel. 2241-2503180
email. [email protected]
www.dirtmetals.de

..und..

am Dienstag, den 23. Mai ab 10:00 Uhr 
bei
Big Wheel
Ludwigstraße 93
45739 Oer-Erkenschwick
Tel. 2368-693113
email. [email protected]

Aber wie gesagt. Auf http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=354 sind die Daten immer aktuell!

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (10. Mai 2006)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Termine im PLZ Bereich 7....?


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Mai 2006)

Ist glaub ich momentan nichts geplant. Wo wohnst du denn? Vielleicht gibt es bei dir in der Nähe einen Händler der Testräder zur Verfügung stellt!? Oder du kommst auf einem der nächsten Festivals vorbei!?

greetings,


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Mai 2006)

Genau, schau doch in Willingen oder beim Slopestyle vorbei! Beides ist so oder so eine Reise wert!
Man sieht sich, Gruss, Felix


----------



## Redking (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo Mario,
wir werden uns dann am 22. Mai in Siegburg sehen!
Ich werde dir dann unseren Ho Chi Minh Pfad zeigen!
Vielleicht noch den Steinbruch und einen Trail an der Talsperre wenn du genügend Zeit dafür hast.  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Mai 2006)

Hört sich Super an! Zeit habe ich halt nach dem Testcenter. Ich schätz so ab 18:00 - 19:00 Uhr!? Aber das wird man dann sehen...

Bis dahin,


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Mai 2006)

Du kannst wieder riden, RedKing? Das hoert sich doch mal gut an! Erzaehl mal Deinen Status im Community Talk.


----------



## hotspice (10. Mai 2006)

hi,

schade das in wü keine möglichkeit vom termin besteht??

also ich meine natürlich beim röhri in karst (stadelhofen 

er hatte mal im frühjahr gemeint er schaut mal ob ihr kommt, er hat ja nen super trailpark aufgebaut, also da wäre es schon pflicht von rocky mal hinzuschauen!!!!


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Mai 2006)

hey hotspice: Gib mir doch mal die PLZ. von deinem Händler. Vielleicht kann man ja was machen!?

later,


----------



## hotspice (10. Mai 2006)

ROEHRI´S Bikes & Parts
Mittelhof 1, D-97753 Karlstadt-Stadelhofen, Germany
Telefon: 09396 - 99 35 16 Fax: 09396 - 99 32 55

ist offizieller rocky händler. wie wäre es denn vom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Mai 2006)

Hmm. Mal sehen! Vielleicht geht ja noch was zusammen!? Geplant ist aber nichts!


----------



## hotspice (10. Mai 2006)

wäre prima, und röhri würde sich sicherlich auch mords darüber freuen, er berät einen echt prima. und hilft einem bei problems. falls es klappt sag ihm schöne grüße vom gewürzstand ;-)

er weiß dann schon bescheid   hoffe natürlich das ich dann auch zeit habe und nicht gerade geschäftlich unterwegs bin.


----------



## numinisflo (11. Mai 2006)

Hört sich ja mal verdammt gut an mit den Testcentern. Schade, dass es im 7er PLZ-Bereich nichts gibt - aber so werde ich mir wohl echt überlegen, nach Willingen zu fahren und/oder den Slopestyle zu besuchen....

FLO


----------



## Lipoly (12. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mario,
> wir werden uns dann am 22. Mai in Siegburg sehen!
> Ich werde dir dann unseren Ho Chi Minh Pfad zeigen!
> Vielleicht noch den Steinbruch und einen Trail an der Talsperre wenn du genügend Zeit dafür hast.
> ...



ich bin mit meinem KONA  auch dabei


----------



## iNSANE! (13. Mai 2006)

Cool, Flo - dann sehen wir uns bei beiden Events! Freu mich. Bis dahin...


----------



## Jendo (16. Mai 2006)

Hey Mario.
Ich hab bei Bikeaction gelesen das jetzt der Leipzig Termin feststeht! Seit ihr wirklich nur den Sonntag da?
Wäre sehr schade, da wir am Sonntag zu den Tschechen fahren (Bozi Dar) 
GRuß Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (16. Mai 2006)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm. Mal sehen! Vielleicht geht ja noch was zusammen!? Geplant ist aber nichts!




hi und wie schauts aus? kommt was zusammen bei röhri?


----------



## xtobix (17. Mai 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Mario.
> Ich hab bei Bikeaction gelesen das jetzt der Leipzig Termin feststeht! Seit ihr wirklich nur den Sonntag da?
> Wäre sehr schade, da wir am Sonntag zu den Tschechen fahren (Bozi Dar)
> GRuß Robert



bikeaction sind am 20.5. also samstag in leipzig und zwar auf´m fockeberg beim feldtest vom bdo.
also am sonntag doch schön nach bozi.


----------



## Jendo (17. Mai 2006)

super, danke für die Info..
Dann werd ich doch auf jedenfall vor Ort sein.
GRuß JEndo


----------



## Xexano (17. Mai 2006)

@Mario&Klaus: Ihr wolltet doch am 22. (Montag) Abend zum Cho Mingh? Weil wenns am Abend ist, kann ich leider nicht mit, mein Tutor wollte da unbedingt sein Tutortreff machen... %&$"§#'}
Müsste dann um 19.00 Uhr in Rosbach bei der Pizzeria Oasi sein... k.A. wie lange es da läuft... 

Aber ich werde auf jeden Fall am Nachmittag sein. Ich lasse mein RMX dann dort direkt von Markus "updaten" und probiere dann mal ein sweetes Flow!


----------



## Xexano (23. Mai 2006)

Der 22. Mai 2006 war echt nice!!! Leckere Bikes, nette Atmosphäre und coole Leute! 

Ich habe einige Pics gemacht....
Folge dem Link!

Wir sehn uns in München! 

Übrigens: Das Slayer 90 war lecker lecker lecker! Nur kann ichs mir leider nicht mehr leisten...


----------



## TurboLenzen (29. Mai 2006)

Schöne Pics Julian! Die Stimmung und die Leute fand ich auch sehr Geil. Hat mich gefreut bei Dirt Metals zu stehen! Vielleicht ja im nächsten Jahr wieder!?

Gruß, 
Mario


----------

